# Beans?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

What are some healthy COOKED beans I can give my mice as treats?


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would advise you to stay clear of beans as treats for your mice. My mice do not do well with them. I tried to give them some as a treat and most of them got diarrhea. Needless to say, I stopped giving them beans as soon as I started.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm. I don't cook mine, but I soak them or sprout (not to the point of greenery, but just until the seed opens). The ones that I feed, and work well with my mice so far, are: lentils (all kinds), split green peas (sold in the dry bean isle, but not really the same thing), and mung bean. Haven't really tried any others. The only other ones I have, not on that list, are chickpeas. However, those are all mine. 

Obviously, the split peas don't sprout, but they get much softer. I use those to keep them eating peas, so they will not get ill if I need to feed them frozen ones. Due to the AC failing, or similar.

I wouldn't feed any, dry.


----------

